# Top Ten Athletes



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/info-GREATEST08.html
here lOL there are no mma fighers ... wtf


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Which MMA would qualify? I'd say GSP and maybe sherk.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i think gsp man


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

no tiger woods.....


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol they did not even include TW


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

That list stinks, thats all I can say about that.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i agree not a good list


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

WTF is Ronaldinho doing in there? He has had a shitty, shitty season.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

american sport analysts dont know a shit about futball


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys, 110 Meter Hurdles and 400 Meter running is serious business. Am I right?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

DropKick said:


> Guys, 110 Meter Hurdles and 400 Meter running is serious business. Am I right?


Nope, it's easy *sarcasm*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That was a terrible list. I'm not saying MMA fighters decided to be on there but there are other athletes who should be.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ya, the list sucks. 

But guys, we have to remember, us, as MMA fans, have a different view of athleticism. 

It is different in that we actually know what athletes consist of. The turds that make these lists try to be politically correct and pick guys from every sport so nobody complains. I'm just taking comfort in the fact that we know that GSP should be number one.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

That list is a big pile of stanky crap! Arod = overatted! And the rest was just meh!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

mma17 said:


> Y
> It is different in that we actually know what athletes consist of. The turds that make these lists try to be politically correct and pick guys from every sport so nobody complains. I'm just taking comfort in the fact that we know that GSP should be number one.


There list was bad, but there are athletes from every sport that are extremly athletic. MMA doesn't even have the highest fitness requirement, or most likely, the most fit participants as a whole.



UFCFAN33 said:


> That list is a big pile of stanky crap! Arod = overatted! And the rest was just meh!


Arod fits well under there given criteria.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

they should have included gsp or at least on of the mma fighters


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> That list is a big pile of stanky crap! Arod = overatted! And the rest was just meh!


At least you could make a good case for Arod based on his accomplishments. I don't see how you can even make a case for a 400 meter runner and a hurdeler.:dunno: I didn't have a problem with including Mayweather or Federer though I wouldn't have.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> There list was bad, but there are athletes from every sport that are extremly athletic. MMA doesn't even have the highest fitness requirement, or most likely, the most fit participants as a whole.


Ya I agree GMW. I was just a little bitter that they have a boxer on their who, imo, isn't as good of an overall athlete as someone like GSP, but I don't expect the people who make that list to even know what MMA is.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

mma17 said:


> Ya I agree GMW. I was just a little bitter that they have a boxer on their who, imo, isn't as good of an overall athlete as someone like GSP, but I don't expect the people who make that list to even know what MMA is.


Alright, my bad, I just tend to jump when I see people who put MMA above everything without any consideration, even though its an MMA forum that irks me.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

u guys think its kinda unfair to compare mma athlete to a for example runner?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

dontazo said:


> u guys think its kinda unfair to compare mma athlete to a for example runner?


Maybe you should ask Kaleb Starnes...


----------

